# How do you explain your hobby, nerds?



## chibicitiberiu (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a question targeted mainly to the computer nerds, but anyone whose hobby is computers can answer it.

Often happened that someone 'outside' of this computer world asks me about my hobby. And I go like "Hmm... I.... ..."., I just don't know how to explain this.

They won't understand if you tell them exactly what you are doing, so you must explain.

How can you explain them?


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 15, 2009)

Explain what, it is my career.  That is all I have to say.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

"I work with computers"

Be as vague as possible.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 15, 2009)

If anyone was to ask id simply say Building PCs and Gaming. If they don't like it they can piss off and leave me be.


Lucky for me every job I have worked was packed full of gamers so good times everyday....arguing/idea building while working to me is worth earning $10 a hour. A job I actually enjoy going to 

Seems the more you earn the crappier the job is ^-^


----------



## Aastii (Jun 15, 2009)

yup i say the same as twist, building, upgrading and maintaining computers. It saves me money so they want to have a crack at me f*ck em, i'm keeping money from being able to fix a computer or build a computer myself, who cares what they think. It is my lifea nd my time i am spending anyway.


----------



## vinnie107 (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess it can be hard to explain, other than just saying computers. 

Id probably say programming, or computer systems engineering, something like that.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Jun 15, 2009)

An idea would be to tell them something very complicated such way that they won't understand anything to look like a nerd


----------



## charles624 (Jun 15, 2009)

Not to offence anybody, but just tell them what you actually do.  If your scared to say it then its that its not your passion/hobby because you are scared to tell people. There is nothing wrong with liking computers, they make the world we live in today.  It is impossible to deny.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

People? What are those? All i know is computers... Tbh though, i say that i build computers and game on computers, and help people out with computers...


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 15, 2009)

charles624 said:


> Not to offence anybody, but just tell them what you actually do.  If your scared to say it then its that its not your passion/hobby because you are scared to tell people. There is nothing wrong with liking computers, they make the world we live in today.  It is impossible to deny.



I think the OP is perhaps asking how to explain it with out sounding like you are going over their heads.  I know I have tried to explain what I do to non technical people and I can see their eyes glaze over instantly.

I just keep it simple and to the point, I work in IT.  However, that doesn't really apply to the hobby aspect.  I would also recommend to just keep it simple, and say like "Oh I like to tinker around with computers."  Then just stop right there.


----------



## charles624 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thumbs up for Bomberboysk


----------



## vinnie107 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah id like some over complicated phrase to tell them. computer systems engineering is quite a good one.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 15, 2009)

vinnie107 said:


> yeah id like some over complicated phrase to tell them. computer systems engineering is quite a good one.



yeah, but if you aren't that then you are just feeding them a lie.


----------



## vinnie107 (Jun 15, 2009)

i develop software and build computers. so that is engineering a computer in every way possible.


----------



## zombine210 (Jun 16, 2009)

i simply tell people i work with computers, or that i like to play and mess with computer. if they ask why i like them so much, i make a point that if anything like terminator/matrix were ever to happen, i would have an advantage over non-tech peoples. at this point, they usually leave me alone or ask me to help them with their computers


----------



## HumanMage (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha whenever someone asks about my hobbies I just tell them flat out

1. Computers
2. Video Games
3. Building models
4. football?

I am by far the biggest nerd on my university's football team, which is awesome to me


----------



## Calibretto (Jun 16, 2009)

HumanMage said:


> Haha whenever someone asks about my hobbies I just tell them flat out
> 
> 1. Computers
> 2. Video Games
> ...


Sorry if this is OT, but what university do you attend?


----------



## hondro (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah i usually just say something like "i like to mess around with computers"


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 16, 2009)

HumanMage said:


> Haha whenever someone asks about my hobbies I just tell them flat out
> 
> 1. Computers
> 2. Video Games
> ...



I love fiction and science fiction to at T, so much I will read D&D manuals and never once play paper and pen RPGs with people.  Knowledge  is not nerdom in my opinion it is just knowledge.  Sure someone may not want to hear the stories of Odin and Thor, or Horus and Isis, but dammit that stuff is just plain interesting.  Furthermore I buy books written by Steven Hawking but I don't tote the notion that I comprehend them.

I mean life is just plain interesting how can you not want to learn what is what from different perspectives or trial and error and scientific fact?

Look man after it is all said and done conversation is the ultimate social barrier you have to cross and if you can't hold a good conversation then what are we communicating about to begin with?

//disclaimer I hung out with my father tonight and he got me drunk.  He is in his 60s and I am nearly 30 so take it as you will.  I hold not ultimate wisdom's just my humble opinion.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of you got it wrong, the question is not what is your hobby, but how do explain it?

This happened to me in the past: I was programming the boot sector of a floppy, then someone asks me "What are you doing", I tell him "I'm building an operating system". "What's that?". "Something like Windows, but not like Windows...".
They just make me go crazy 'cause they know nothing and I have to explain them everything, and I'm not very patient.

That's what I'm talking about.


----------

